# Parametres SMTP Livebox 2 Orange pour Entourage 2004



## defjef (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, 
depuis que j'ai change de FAI de Neuf à Orange (Livebox 2 fibre). 

Je recois mes emails mais impossible d'envoyer (de Hotmail et autres comptes) avec Entourage 2004. 

Je cherche depuis des mois sans succes et chacun se renvoi la balle. Il me semble que c'est un pb simple de paramètres SMTP, de port non? 

Error 17982 ou 3259

Orange veut me facturer 30euros pour m'envoyer les codes...  J'ai tout essayé, smtp.orange, -msa.orange... rien n'y fait. 

Merci pour vos lulmières....


iMac 20" Intel, 10.6.4
Entourage 2004 - 11.4.0
Pas de firewall

Je déménage dans "Internet et réseau"&#8230; Et la prochaine fois lire les annotations en tête de forum&#8230;


----------



## prodijital (2 Septembre 2010)

Pour ma part, j'ai exactement le même problème depuis hier soir dans Mail.. J'ai essayé tous les ports possibles, de refaire un compte etc sans réussite...


----------



## Aliboron (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !




defjef a dit:


> Je cherche depuis des mois sans succes et chacun se renvoie la balle. Il me semble que c'est un pb simple de paramètres SMTP, de port non ?


Ben oui. Ce qui peut surprendre si tu cherches depuis des mois, c'est que tu ne soies pas tombé sur ce fil qui semble pourtant répondre assez précisément à ta question. 

Que donnent tes essais avec smtp.live.com ?


----------



## defjef (13 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour Aliboron,
j'avais bien trouve ce fil qui relie de nombreux pb FAI et Entourage mais qui n'a pas resolu mes problemes d'envoi avec Entourage 2004 + Hotmail + Livebox 2. Il y a en effet tout et son contraire concernant le code smtp, port, ssl entre serveur Windows Live et Orange.

smtp.live.com ne fonctionnne pas (erreur -3260 "n'arrive pas à se connecter"), ni "smtp-msa" etc... 

Ds fonctions avancees, clicker "ignorer port par defaut 25"... faut-il rebooter Entourage apres cheque modif pour etre certain d'etre pris en compte? 

Ne sais plus qu'elle etape/ click / infos rentrer ds fonctions avancees d'envoi ... help ! :-;

Bonne semaine


----------



## Aliboron (13 Septembre 2010)

defjef a dit:


> smtp.live.com ne fonctionnne pas (erreur -3260 "n'arrive pas à se connecter"), ni "smtp-msa" etc...


Ben, puisque tu as déjà vu toutes les indications, donne au moins des précisions sur ce que tu fais. 

Je ne sais pas moi, par rapport aux instructions qui figurent sur la page de l'aide Hotmail/Live, quelle est la différence avec ce que tu fais ? Qu'est-ce que tu mets ? La seule chose qu'on aie, c'est ta copie d'écran où on voit bien que tu n'as pas coché les cases "Ignorer le port par défaut" et  "Le serveur SMTP requiert une authentification". Mais on suppose que depuis tu as corrigé le tir en fonction de ce qui est indiqué. Donc...


----------



## defjef (13 Septembre 2010)

Après avoir déchiffré le post du lien Hotmail en anglais, il semble que ce marche maintenant avec smtp.live + port 587 + authentification (idem à courrier entrant). 

Merci pour tous ces liens !


----------

